
FBI to declassify technical details of Russian military's cyber activity - xaybey
https://www.whitehouse.gov/the-press-office/2016/12/29/fact-sheet-actions-response-russian-malicious-cyber-activity-and
======
akhilcacharya
I'm very curious as to what Trump and his fans are going to do after they're
released.

~~~
kafkaesq
Same as they always have:

"No one can really knows what any of that stuff really means. It's just a
bunch of ones and zeros. And here's an expert on Fox News who disagrees with
the conclusions they're drawing. Besides, you're gonna trust Crooked Hillary's
people on a forensic analysis when they couldn't even keep their own email
servers from being hacked?", etc.

EDIT/UPDATE: In his own words, standing next to Don King, just yesterday:

 _“I think we ought to get on with our lives,” Trump said Wednesday, according
to the pool report. He was at his Mar-a-Lago resort, standing next to boxing
promoter Don King. “I think that computers have complicated lives very
greatly. The whole age of computer has made it where nobody knows exactly what
is going on.”_

------
crb002
Hillary's email server was the village bicycle. Everybody got on. If a Russian
hadn't it would have been suspicious.

The Swiss offshore firm associated with her domain looks sketchy:
[https://gist.github.com/chadbrewbaker/09c4f5fe56ef08a7d77574...](https://gist.github.com/chadbrewbaker/09c4f5fe56ef08a7d775749ef417feb9)

